# correct code for LPR



## Dfreddie (Apr 6, 2016)

I've found several different things regarding coding for laryngopharyngeal reflux. Some information I've found said to use J38.7, other disesas of larynx NOS, some said to use the GERD code. Another spot I found the following documentation 

 - Unfortunately, there is no diagnosis code specifically for laryngopharyngeal reflux, which leaves coders to turn to different options for their claims. 
Diagnosis 478.79 (Other diseases of larynx) refers to ulcers, abscesses, etc., but does not specifically refer to reflux. Another option is 530.81 (Esophageal reflux), which represents GERD but isn't necessarily accurate for some patients. Unfortunately, ICD-9 has not presented coders good options to code LPR. When we convert to ICD-10-CM in October, the code J39.8 (Other specified diseases of upper respiratory tract) for LPR will have to be used. It is surprising that ICD-10 will not have a more specific diagnosis for LPR. So there is still back and forth discussion about this issue with no real consensus. I can tell you that 530.10; Esophagitis unspecified would not work for this diagnosis. 

So, I'm not sure what to code it as.


----------

